# What was your Best Deal/Find at the BCA Auction???



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok we are all talking about how awesome it was now lets talk about what your best buy was something that you really wanted and got for a great deal or even something you bought on an impulse and you dont know what to do with it? but you had to buy it!!
For me my best deal was a new in box Biocube skimmer works about as good as they do and only paid $7.00 for and impulse a huge Featherfin Catfish..it was love at first sight even though I didnt have a tank for him.I bought him and sent him home to Eds(shaobo)house to live in a 100 gallon.:lol:
Sherry


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha... I thought the $4 water pump was a steal, but it doesn't work.... doh.... -_-..... now I gotta find another pump for my water change...

BTW, the featherfin is still in the 33 long QT, he is such a fat fish~


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My Fluval Flora for $70 (NO KIDDING:bigsmile

My wife & daughter loves it too. Red frogfish super happy as you can see from the expression on his face.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

That red frogfish looks so cool. It is probably thinking: "Are you taking a picture of me? Have you got my best side?.."


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

My best deals were the two tanks I got that Seahorse wanted. 

My 5gal Rimless(with a hose, filter, driftwood, floating plants, and a couple submersible variety.) for like $35 i think it was.

And my other, the SMALLER Fluval Flora (3Gal I think) for 47$$ with soil, and plants. (This one was a GREAT deal, as people kept bidding me up. lol)

Also got 4 different Bettas (uncommon/rare) for the total price of like $15 i think it was. 

But essentially, i saved a couple hundred bucks with ALL the stuff factored in that I bought. 
4 small tanks and a large bowl, couple of filters, a 300W heater, 6 uncommon/rare fish, like 8 plants, couple of pieces of driftwood, bunch of chems ($75 worth for $10), and some test kits.  Oh yah, and hydrometer.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I remember looking at the 5 gallon and the flora tank with Seahorse and originally I had thought he had won the rimless with the floating plants. We both had admired it and said it was very zen with the floating plants and all! Nice little tank!



slipstream said:


> My best deals were the two tanks I got that Seahorse wanted.
> 
> My 5gal Rimless(with a hose, filter, driftwood, floating plants, and a couple submersible variety.) for like $35 i think it was.


For me personally, I picked up some lovely guppies 3 pair and won some shrimp food thanks to Aprils aquarium!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I love my silver dollars and the albino bnps that we picked up, and AWW's severum fry are super cute.  I'm also pretty happy with Gordon's UV sterilizer.

Best buy: def the black 3M colorquartz sand.

@shaobo: so YOU were the person who outbid me on that featherfin! :lol: Let me know if you ever want to rehome him...I've got 5 bigger featherfins that he could pal around with.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Haha... I thought the $4 water pump was a steal, but it doesn't work.... doh.... -_-..... now I gotta find another pump for my water change...
> 
> BTW, the featherfin is still in the 33 long QT, he is such a fat fish~


Hey Ed:

If it is from #34, bring it back anytime. I tried to test every pump I put in the tub but might have missed one or two - all of mine I know were working before I even store them.

In fact, mine or not, swing by any time and you can grab a replacement FF


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My Fluval Flora for $70 (NO KIDDING:bigsmile
> 
> My wife & daughter loves it too. Red frogfish super happy as you can see from the expression on his face.


Is that actually a smile


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I did not buy a thing and was just hoping to take home $200 with the 58 items I brought down. Netted over $300 :bigsmile: and with left over items.

I was standing at the back watching the bidding on my items. I think a couple times I actually screamed stop :lol: None of them were bad deals, like the heaters that were used may be for 30days but I could have sold for cheaper on the forum


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I tried selling off your stuff Gordon but there was just SOOOOOOO much of it. Had to let the other sellers get in on some bidding action too you know


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

he could probably host his own private auction, lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I tried selling off your stuff Gordon but there was just SOOOOOOO much of it. Had to let the other sellers get in on some bidding action too you know


Totally understand. I did better than I hoped for 

I thought I was helping out by bringing a lot. I would say making a suggested limit of items.

Yes, someone did suggest having my garage sale. Pretty sure Anthony has enough for one as well. Summer BBQ garage sale is another option.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It was lots of stuff and time went flying, i am happy with the angels i got even tho one is not 100% ok but hopefully he/she wil b ok. 
Now looking at Anthonys new nano tank i want one  gggrrrrr


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Gordon and Anthony, count me in for a Summer BBQ/Garage sale 

It is fun to read who won what as I put faces to the nicknames as well 

My best was probably the $1 heater, no idea why nobody else bid on it?
The cracked 6g Eclipse was a spontaneous buy, I don't know what to use it for but could help it. Got it for $4 and it is holding water just fine. The light is not working, I can replace it, but I actually have the same cover. And I have a small filter to fit there, so... it's gonna be a great tank, just have to decide who will live there 

My daugther was very lucky to get the book she wanted for free, as it was after the auction was over. She got gravel and a big bag of plastic plants with it as well. All free. I gotta post a picture of the tank she made all by herself - my old snail tank, now hosts some guppys and she loves it 

I also got some more gravel, druftwood and shrimps.

But most of all, we had GREAT time


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hey Ed:
> 
> If it is from #34, bring it back anytime. I tried to test every pump I put in the tub but might have missed one or two - all of mine I know were working before I even store them.
> 
> In fact, mine or not, swing by any time and you can grab a replacement FF


Hey Gord, I do not remember who I bought the pump from but I really appreciate the offer and sure will take the advantage of it! 

Thanks again!
Ed


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

fraggalrock said:


> .......... and impulse a huge Featherfin Catfish..it was love at first sight even though I didnt have a tank for him.I bought him and sent him home to Eds(shaobo)house to live in a 100 gallon.:lol:
> Sherry


Glad you like him haha I raised him from 3 inches hahaha 

And my best buy had to be the betta I love his colors hahaha


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I was excited to get the whiptails.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I got nothing. 

LOL

I was hoping to big on some things, but just seemed like bad practice for admin to outbid others.

Luc got the betta I wanted! I was going to bid but he seemed so determined to get it I didn't want to feel like I was stealing the fish he wanted. Afterall he did work extra hard to help us out. LOL


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

next time you'll need to plant someone to bid for you


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

would have been cool to check out and i could have worn my boston jersey and my new stanley cup hat . was there much for chilids ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of cichlids (mostly high end Africans) but some Rotkeil Severums, convict female, and a few others. Most went for a very good price since not too many cichlid buyers so you MISSED OUT Bruin-lover

Go Canucks!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

lol darn well there is next year . congrats on the new little one and wow has felicia realy growing fast . before you know it shes gonna be asking for the car keys


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Im still peeved at the cost the shrimp went for. HAHAHA:lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just post a LF or Wanted ad in the fw classifieds and I'm sure there's lots of nice shrimp available on BCA.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I too was surprised to see the shrimp selling for that much, and the african cichlids went really cheap. We got some really nice Rotkeil Severums fry.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

slipstream said:


> Im still peeved at the cost the shrimp went for. HAHAHA:lol:


I got 5 for $8 which was a good deal


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I am never, ever, EVER missing one of these again!!! :sad: 

This should happen more than once a year!!

A spring or summer BBQ sale - with cheap food and proceeds to BCA and a sale and auction would something I'd get into!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

BCAquaria said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


I saw your hand on our buyer slip.. i for sure thought you'd try and get it, you were non stop talkinga bout that betta


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

slipstream said:


> Im still peeved at the cost the shrimp went for. HAHAHA:lol:


I should have brought some shrimps:bigsmile:


----------

